# Where to get dry launch trailer at?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking to get a dry launch trailer for a shadowcast 16, the trailer that I have now in a 2012 galvanized and needs new leafs and axel. The trailer that I have is set up as low as can be with the axel over the leafs, long bunks and the axel is almost centered in the boat. I hate dunking my trailer bearings and lights and 1/4 of the trailer every time I launch. I use the boat quite often so the longest I can get out of a set of bearings is around 6-7 months. I always wash the boat and trailer right when I get home. So what y'all think? Keep the trailer and just deal with lights, leafs and bearing going out often or spring for a dry launch setup


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Looking to get a dry launch trailer for a shadowcast 16, the trailer that I have now in a 2012 galvanized and needs new leafs and axel. The trailer that I have is set up as low as can be with the axel over the leafs, long bunks and the axel is almost centered in the boat. I hate dunking my trailer bearings and lights and 1/4 of the trailer every time I launch. I use the boat quite often so the longest I can get out of a set of bearings is around 6-7 months. I always wash the boat and trailer right when I get home. So what y'all think? Keep the trailer and just deal with lights, leafs and bearing going out often or spring for a dry launch setup


i can't imagine dunking a nice trailer into salt water.. there's no way to modify what you have with a rear roller, different bunks and potentially electric winch?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

The bunks can't go any lower because the are straight cross members for the trailer unlike Torsion axel where the center of the trailer is lower then the Side I beams, if it was a flat bottom boat I would be able to lower bunks all the way down but since the boat has a sharp v entry and v throughout the hull I have to keep the bunks a little up from the cross bars


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Find a launch with a lift. That's what we do up in the Big bend


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Need to see a side profile picture of the boat on trailer and tow vehicle before I can comment.
If I can dry launch the Grass Slipper, then you ought to be able to dry launch a Shadowcast.
Rebuilding a trailer is cheap and fast compared to buying new. Axle, springs and hubs aren't that much.

i can get an axle for about $80 to $100, springs for about $30 and new hubs with bearings for about $60.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Find a launch with a lift. That's what we do up in the Big bend


That's just ridiculous!  Too funny!  You should have a boat trailer that allows you to launch almost anywhere without wetting your wheels over the rubber.  I have been running skiffs for 30 years and have always dry launched.   :


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty sure this is the rig in question.
Adjust your setup. Lower the rollers to minimum clearance above the cross frames,
then adjust the bunks to fit the new centerline profile. Flip your hitch mount in the receiver
to raise the tongue and change the tow angle so it's high in front, low at the rear.
Rebuild what you have, easy Saturday project.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Ask mattyvac on this forum. He had the same boat and would dry launch


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Since then I have flipped the axel over the leafs which lowered it a tad but I haven't messed with the bunk height. Right now I don't have rollers on the trailer just thick marine carpet over each crossmember, haven't hit them yet but just put it there just in case. Would you choose rollers rather then having 2 more bunks down the center with lots of angle but very low in the center to let the v sit as close to the crossmembers without hitting and to help guide bow in?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd want 3 rollers to ensure no contact with the crossframes and the forefoot when winching it up.
One at the rear, one on the mid frame and one on the tongue to support the forefoot
Not the black rubber rollers, the gold polyurethane ones. Lower those supports, much too high,
get it down between the fenders. Pad the fenders to prevent scraping.
Add a couple of hull guides at the back to ease alignment with the trailer on windy days or cross currents.

Here's my old Newport 17, look how low she sits, no problem dry launching her


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Every trailer is a dry launch trailer to me...

Float on, ramlin, continental...I just put the trailer into the water to where it barely touches the rims/edge of the bunks and that's it...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

$2.99 fix, Silicone spray! But your going to have to point load.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That is way up there. My B2 on the blue rock trailer would fit under it I let the air out of the tires. I think you are correct in needing a new trailer.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> $2.99 fix, Silicone spray! But your going to have to point load.


Oh yeah and some of this too...lol

Liquid rollers to be exact , just watch out...if you don't tell your friends you put liquid roller son the trailer bunks they might disconnect the safety chain before you go down the ramp and watch your boat slide onto the concrete. Ask me how I know...


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my bunks all slicked out from liquid rollers, it's good stuff I don't ever get the bunks wet now I just dip the bottom back tip of the bunk in the water and unhook the winch strap and it slides off, never thought it would make that big of a difference but it's crazy. Even with my bunks not even being in the water the hubs are, I'm going to either go full roller setup and lower bunks or add 2 more 10 ft angled bunks down the center have not decided which will work better yet on my setup


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I got my bunks all slicked out from liquid rollers, it's good stuff I don't ever get the bunks wet now I just dip the bottom back tip of the bunk in the water and unhook the winch strap and it slides off, never thought it would make that big of a difference but it's crazy. Even with my bunks not even being in the water the hubs are, I'm going to either go full roller setup and lower bunks or add 2 more 10 ft angled bunks down the center have not decided which will work better yet on my setup


The problem with your setup is that your bunks are too high. It looks like in the photo you can lower them at least 3-4", this will help you with dry launching.

You can also try and angle the bunks where the rear mounts are about 1" lower than the front after you lower them both about 3-4".


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

man a sweet little boat like that deserves to be sitting on something nice, may I suggest an aluminum trailer from continental?? google 
"AS1616" or call a local dealer and ask about that model number. im sure you have seen them before they are great trailers, fenders with steps fore and aft of the wheel, all l.e.d lights, torsion axle, mag wheels, radial tires, a spare mag wheel and hub assembly ready to go and the list goes on. I bought one a few years ago for my fin & feather and have NO regrets. the only thing that gets wet is the bottom of the tires. I back it in till the end of the bunks touch the water. rubbed a little canning wax on the carpeted bunks and she slides right off and loads just as easy. yeah it was more$$$ than a galvanized trailer but it was money well spent as they are lighter and tow awesome, hardly even know the boats behind me when running the road and over time it will come back to me as the ability to dry launch will insure a long life plus its just a damn good looking trailer


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> > I got my bunks all slicked out from liquid rollers, it's good stuff I don't ever get the bunks wet now I just dip the bottom back tip of the bunk in the water and unhook the winch strap and it slides off, never thought it would make that big of a difference but it's crazy. Even with my bunks not even being in the water the hubs are, I'm going to either go full roller setup and lower bunks or add 2 more 10 ft angled bunks down the center have not decided which will work better yet on my setup
> 
> 
> The problem with your setup is that your bunks are too high. It looks like in the photo you can lower them at least 3-4", this will help you with dry launching.
> ...


10-4 I'll try that, last think I wanna do is to hit the bottom of my boat on the metal crossmembers.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Lower the bunks and add the 12" polyurethane keel rollers to aft side of ALL cross members and you'll be in business. Remember to use the end caps on the rollers and use marine grease on the roller shafts (preferably stainless hardware).


----------

